# TivoHD + Onkyo Reciever CLICK CLICK



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

When the TiVoHD changes channels the digital audio cuts out temporarily until the new channels tunes. THis causes he receiver to kick back to stereo and then to dolby digital. This switching makes the receiver make a mechanical click noise. Is there a setting on the TiVo i am missing so to not interrupt the sound stream.

Thanks


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> When the TiVoHD changes channels the digital audio cuts out temporarily until the new channels tunes. THis causes he receiver to kick back to stereo and then to dolby digital. This switching makes the receiver make a mechanical click noise. Is there a setting on the TiVo i am missing so to not interrupt the sound stream.


That doesn't happen with my 605 and S3 over HDMI. I don't have my TiVo HD hooked up to an HTR, so I can't say if it would be any different.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

How do you route audio to your 605? Does the 605 support HDMI in and out?


----------



## topjazz (Dec 5, 2003)

Flyinace2000 said:


> When the TiVoHD changes channels the digital audio cuts out temporarily until the new channels tunes. THis causes he receiver to kick back to stereo and then to dolby digital. This switching makes the receiver make a mechanical click noise. Is there a setting on the TiVo i am missing so to not interrupt the sound stream.
> 
> Thanks


I wish I could help, but I'm experiencing the same 'click'.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> How do you route audio to your 605? Does the 605 support HDMI in and out?


Yes, the 605 supports HDMI in and out. It's essentially a 2x2 HDMI switch with two inputs and two outputs, one of which is internal to the receiver to play the HDMI audio and the other that you can connect to your television.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

I had a similar thing happen when I have the TiVo audio set to Dolby Digital output to PCM instead of just Dolby Digital. I guess PCM does it's own decoding instead of letting the receiver do it. When it's set to just Dolby Digital it works fine.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

MANOWAR©;6223750 said:


> I had a similar thing happen when I have the TiVo audio set to Dolby Digital output to PCM instead of just Dolby Digital. I guess PCM does it's own decoding instead of letting the receiver do it. When it's set to just Dolby Digital it works fine.


I tried both, but i like to leave it in Dolby Digital.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I think its a function of the Onkyo Receiver. The reciever is switching between modes while the Tivo is tuning into a new channel. It doesn't bother me, but it annoys the snot out of my parents. I am used to my xbox 360 jet engine so a clicking doesn't phase me.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I think its a function of the Onkyo Receiver. The reciever is switching between modes while the Tivo is tuning into a new channel. It doesn't bother me, but it annoys the snot out of my parents. I am used to my xbox 360 jet engine so a clicking doesn't phase me.


Playing around with it some more, I can make my receiver do that if I use certain listening modes and switch back and forth between channels in stereo (either PCM or DD) and channels broadcasting 5.1 surround. The click seems to be caused by the receiver switching between 2 channel stereo and surround sound. Force it into surround mode (perhaps setting it to pro logic) when you're on a stereo channel and it'll go away.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I think its a function of the Onkyo Receiver. The reciever is switching between modes while the Tivo is tuning into a new channel. It doesn't bother me, but it annoys the snot out of my parents. I am used to my xbox 360 jet engine so a clicking doesn't phase me.


My yamaha receiver does that too. It's like it senses there is no audio for fraction of a second so it changes to something else (or nothing) then all of a sudden it's back. Needs some kind of buffer.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Alright, instead of having the Onkyo set to DIRECT i set it to always be in Dolby Digital. The Tivo is set the same way.


----------



## drboom (Feb 5, 2008)

my panasonic receiver does the same thing. That it does it when changing channels isn't so annoying but that it clicks with every 30-sec skip press is fairly annoying. My tivo HD is set to DD (not pcm) and the receiver, while digital, does not do HDMI.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I had this problem on my Onkyo before a Tivo was even hooked up to it.

It's the receiver, sadly.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

My 605 doesn't click with DD5.1 drops out (frequently) with the THD. I do get 2-3s of silence when unpausing, skipping forward/backward, but no clicking.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

My Pioneer reciever has a display that I can see change between Pro-logic and Dolby Digital during channel changes and sometimes between commercials and show content.
The only time it "clicks" is when changing between inputs.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The clicking is caused by the receiver checking the analog input.

On most modern receivers, including many Onkyo and Panasonic models, you can eliminate the clicking by setting the default mode for the receiver's input to digital (or HDMI if using a HDMI receiver) and/or Dolby Digital. On these receiver models, the clicking only occurs if you leave it on the "Auto" setting which forces it to check the analog connection.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Try updating your receiver, there's several threads about Onkyo firmware updates on the AVS forum. I'll post a link when I get a little more time to go find it.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I ended up make the reciever always be in a 5.1 mode (upsampling 2 channel to 5.1 and when the show is in 5.1 it just does a straight decode. No more clicking. The clicking was from the receiver turning on the rear channels.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

you need to set up the default for all modes in your setup menu. The easiest way is to hit the 'surround' button on the remote when the receiver makes the 'click' noise. This tells the receiver that you wish to use the same processing mode for this new input type its detecting.

The hardest way is to go into the onkyo setup menu and set a default for everything. My preference is currently to 'Theater HD' for everything, as I don't have the 5.1 fully hooked up, just 3.1 currently. I also use surround mono (same sound from all speakers) for when I am in the tivo menu, so i can hear the key beeps.

Also keep in mind that when the tivo is paused, ff, or rw, there is NO audio sent out, so the receiver will click as its essentially getting no input. No way around that.


----------



## Shashi (May 27, 2008)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I ended up make the reciever always be in a 5.1 mode (upsampling 2 channel to 5.1 and when the show is in 5.1 it just does a straight decode. No more clicking. The clicking was from the receiver turning on the rear channels.


Hi Flyinace2000,

I have the same problem after I went up from 5.1 to 7.1 on my 705. I think your solution makes sense and I was thinking on the same lines. Before I try it out, can you please tell me exactly what settings you chose in presetting the listening modes, for each type of input (PCM, Dolby, D.F. 2 Ch, etc.)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

*Upgrade the Onkyo firmware.* This was a known issue with Onkyo AVR's, and was fixed in a recent firmware update.

Check out AVS.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Shashi said:


> Hi Flyinace2000,
> 
> I have the same problem after I went up from 5.1 to 7.1 on my 705. I think your solution makes sense and I was thinking on the same lines. Before I try it out, can you please tell me exactly what settings you chose in presetting the listening modes, for each type of input (PCM, Dolby, D.F. 2 Ch, etc.)? Thanks in advance.


I will get my exact settings when i get home.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, here is the link: AVS Onkyo Update Thread

Enjoy.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> *Upgrade the Onkyo firmware.* This was a known issue with Onkyo AVR's, and was fixed in a recent firmware update.
> 
> Check out AVS.


Um, the issue being discussed on this thread isn't popping coming from the speakers due to a DSP programming issue. The issue is the relays physically making noise when the receiver switches between stereo and surround operation. Every HTR I've had (admittedly all low end) does it.


----------



## Shashi (May 27, 2008)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I will get my exact settings when i get home.


Hi Flyinace2000,

Did you check out your settings? I am keen to use 7.1 if I can, as we have a largish room and the sound does improve with the back surrounds. If I can use it with some presets to avoid the audio dropouts and clicks, it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

wierdo said:


> Um, the issue being discussed on this thread isn't popping coming from the speakers due to a DSP programming issue. The issue is the relays physically making noise when the receiver switches between stereo and surround operation. Every HTR I've had (admittedly all low end) does it.


Yes, and this was fixed in the latest firmware upgrade. The time it takes to change audio formats on the Onkyo was 3-5 seconds (pre-upgrade), and it's now almost instantaneous.

Upgrade the firmware and you'll be happy.


----------



## Shashi (May 27, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> Yes, and this was fixed in the latest firmware upgrade. The time it takes to change audio formats on the Onkyo was 3-5 seconds (pre-upgrade), and it's now almost instantaneous.
> 
> Upgrade the firmware and you'll be happy.


Hi AbMagFab, I have a 705. I am ready to update the DSP f/w but understand this will not take care of the delay in changing audio formats but only pops from DTS HD Master sources. Is this correct?

I gather I will need to update the 'main' firmware on my 705 to fix the delay issue and that update is more complicated than playing a .wav file from my CD player. Have you done this or do you know of others who have? I was trying to find this information in the update forum, but it is now very large and focuses a lot on DSP and higher models than 705, so if you can help it will save me a lot more searching.

Btw, which model do you have? Thanks.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I used one of the Neo6 (Onkyo DSP) modes to keep the receiver in 5 channel mode. When i go to a program that is already in 5.1 the receiver reverts back to whatever the native digital signal is coming in as. No clicking.

PS

i have the HT-SR600


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Yes, and this was fixed in the latest firmware upgrade. The time it takes to change audio formats on the Onkyo was 3-5 seconds (pre-upgrade), and it's now almost instantaneous.
> 
> Upgrade the firmware and you'll be happy.


Strange, I hadn't noticed a delay. That was one of the things I found to be a significant improvement over my old Sony, which did take several seconds to sync any kind of digital signal, PCM, DTS, or DD.

I fail to see how the upgrade can prevent any clicking if you have the receiver set to use only stereo on 2 channel content, however, unless they decided that the lower THD in stereo mode wasn't worth the complaints of clicking as the receiver disconnects the rear/side speakers.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

wierdo said:


> Strange, I hadn't noticed a delay. That was one of the things I found to be a significant improvement over my old Sony, which did take several seconds to sync any kind of digital signal, PCM, DTS, or DD.
> 
> I fail to see how the upgrade can prevent any clicking if you have the receiver set to use only stereo on 2 channel content, however, unless they decided that the lower THD in stereo mode wasn't worth the complaints of clicking as the receiver disconnects the rear/side speakers.


Wow... I've explained three times now, but go ahead and continue to basically ignore me. There's an easy solution to your problem, but you don't seem to want it.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Shashi said:


> Hi AbMagFab, I have a 705. I am ready to update the DSP f/w but understand this will not take care of the delay in changing audio formats but only pops from DTS HD Master sources. Is this correct?
> 
> I gather I will need to update the 'main' firmware on my 705 to fix the delay issue and that update is more complicated than playing a .wav file from my CD player. Have you done this or do you know of others who have? I was trying to find this information in the update forum, but it is now very large and focuses a lot on DSP and higher models than 705, so if you can help it will save me a lot more searching.
> 
> Btw, which model do you have? Thanks.


I have a 905.

Check out the AVS forums, and there's a thread dedicated to the Onkyo firmware updates. Everything you need is there.

It's easy to upgrade the FW. Just plug in a laptop with a serial cable (or USB-to-serial cable), and run the program.

There are some special circumstances in some cases if you are starting with old version of the firmware, but usually that just means two firmware upgrades.


----------



## Shashi (May 27, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> I have a 905.
> 
> Check out the AVS forums, and there's a thread dedicated to the Onkyo firmware updates. Everything you need is there.
> 
> ...


Okay AbMagFab, will find those posts in AVS and do it using my laptop.

Please do let me know if you have heard anything advising **not** to do main firmware update for *705s *or that it is not worth doing as it will **not** fix the audio dropouts/delays in *705s*. Anyone else who can comment on this? Thanks.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Wow... I've explained three times now, but go ahead and continue to basically ignore me. There's an easy solution to your problem, but you don't seem to want it.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


No, you seem to be misunderstanding me. I do not have the problem that the firmware update fixes. (DTS-HD MA popping), nor do I have a delay in switching audio formats. The only thing I have is a completely unavoidable side effect of switching off the surround channels to remove load on the amplifier, thus reducing THD.

Yeesh. Click is relays. Pop is DSP.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm having the same problem with an Onkyo TX-SR805 and TivoHD. I have the latest firmware 1.08. I tried setting the various listening modes, but this receiver has a mind of it's own. It's maddening. When I select a channel, I get a click (Receiver displays All Stereo or something along those lines) then switches to a proper surround mode. The click is coming from the speakers and not acceptible. Coming from a Pioneer Elite VSX-74 and might be going back if I cannot resolve. Tried a complete reset of the Onkyo and same thing. Oddly enough, this issue does not affect a DirecTV HR20.

Can anyone provide help on this issue? I'd rather not box up the Onkyo and send it back. Shipping alone would be $50 or more.


----------



## kettleone (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread but ... 

I have an Onkyo 705 and have never had any clicking or static zaps when I had my Comcast DVR but now with TIVO HD it is a noise factory that is going to drive me crazy. 

With that said the Tivo must handle audio output differently than the Comcast DVR. My question is whether updating the firmware is also going to solve the static noise I get after the clicking sound ? I will not leave the audio setting on PCM since I want 5.1 out of the HD channels. If it will not I may have to switch back from HDMI to component cables and an optical output assuming the noises have something to do with HDMI.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

kettleone said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but ...
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 and have never had any clicking or static zaps when I had my Comcast DVR but now with TIVO HD it is a noise factory that is going to drive me crazy.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with hdmi. I tried using optical and it still clicks. I have the latest firmware also. My Yamaha receiver never did this. The last time I buy a Onkyo receiver.


----------

